
Ask HN: Would it be possible (and wise) to run a Forum on JAMstack? - b0ner_t0ner
I know comments on JAMstack is possible: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jamstack-comments.netlify.com&#x2F; but what about a full-fledged forum?
======
zoobab
Javscript is horrible. Replacing server side processing by client side
processing is the last thing to do security-wise, and planet-wise.

------
mister_hn
Relying on JavaScript would lead to security issues.

------
petra
look at vanilla forums, or discourse. i believe they fit.

